# a few progress pics! 28 lbs in 9 months!



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

not very good photos i know but you get the idea. first pics where taken last night, shouldve had my top off i know but the laight wasnt too clever so i didnt think theyd be any good, but when i compared them to my last pics i got a shock!



















and these pics where from about spetember ish after dieting



















and heres one in febuary last year after a good layoff and real bad diet. I HANG MY HEAD IN SHAME!!!!


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah good progress..looking bigger for sure.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

defo looking bigger andye good work biceps looking much bigger


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Great progress pics, you can really see how the diet had stripped the fat off, especially in the face. This is the reason I don't have a six pack, If I take my BF that low, it goes from my face first and I look like skeletor! 15% is a nice healthy weight for me, no six pack, but who sees your abs anyway???

SD


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

you've gone about it the right way, get down to a lean state and then slowly add some mass making sure its good quality. Keep it up mate


----------



## poona (Jan 3, 2007)

What was your routine?

Cardio?

Diet?


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

incredible transformation inspires me to up the cardio, also quality of granite like muscle added is awesome well done fella


----------



## Boxer2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking good m8!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Some great improvements there, keep up the hard work its paying off!


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

nice 1 m8,defo more bulk and muscle size,keep it up pal.


----------



## KrisM (Feb 3, 2005)

mg:Well done!

Come on then, how'd you do it? My physique looks alot like your earlier pics.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

WEll done andye that cardio definatly payed off!! And looking good now chief...

what height and weight are you sitting at currently?


----------



## andy masters (Nov 8, 2004)

hi andy - you are definately bulking up looking good to me


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

mickus said:


> WEll done andye that cardio definatly payed off!! And looking good now chief...
> 
> what height and weight are you sitting at currently?


im about 185-190 at 6ft tall mate. i was little more in the top pics, maybe about 195. im currently dieting though so have lost a bit of weight. gonna try and get down to 8-9% over the next few weeks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Whatever you doing keep doing it.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Spot on Andy, fair dos to you mate.


----------

